
Building Memory Efficient Java Applications (2015) [pdf] - abraxas
http://www.iro.umontreal.ca/~dufour/cours/ift3912/docs/12-memory-efficient-java.pdf
======
abraxas
The slide show is an eye opener for anyone doing performance sensitive work in
Java. In particular the amount of overhead introduced by adhering blindly to
very common OO idioms will often amount to 80-90% of heap allocation (not
including dead objects) with only the remaining 10-20% being pure data.

I suspect other OO languages suffer from similar issues. The overhead of
std::string in C++ is likewise non-trivial though probably not as large as in
the case of Java.

I don't even want to guess the ratios for more abstract languages.

